# Realistische Kuhfell-Textur!



## PHPer (30. Juli 2004)

Hey Leute!

Weis zufällig jemand von Euch wo ich eine möglichst realistische und nahtlose Kuhfelltextur herbekomm?

Oder kann mir jemand n paar Tips & Tricks verraten wie ich ggf. in Photoshop eine hinbekomm? Sollten halt nicht nur schwarze Flecke sein, sondern auch n paar sichtbare Härrchen (Plüsch)!  

Danke Euch schonmal!


----------



## Claas M (30. Juli 2004)

Ein Plüsch Tut habe ich bei 666-hellish  gesehen. musst mal rumsuchen.

Kuhfell. fersuch da mal den Wolkenfilter und dann irgendwie die Flächen größer zu bekommen. 

Vllt setze ich mich heute abend da mal ran.


----------



## King Euro (30. Juli 2004)

Hier, das Plüsch Tutorial, ich könnte mir AUCH vorstellen, das man es damit gut machen kann!

http://www.666-hellish.com/index.ph...&suche=&sid=c18b6fcf53a8251a5810936de77e6c31#


----------



## Claas M (30. Juli 2004)

Toll King, dass Du das gleiche schreibst wie ich nur dass Du direkt asuf das Tutorial verweist.  ;-]


----------



## PHPer (31. Juli 2004)

Hey Ihrz!


Das ja n cooles Tut. Lieben Dank Euch für den Link!


----------



## Claas M (31. Juli 2004)

Und ein mehr oder minder gutes Kuhmuster bekommst Du, indem Du den Wolkenfilter anwendest und danach über Bild->Anpassen-> Tontrennung  Stufen = 2 Die Töne trennst.


----------



## Senfdose (31. Juli 2004)

Zu 3. für schwarzes Fell Vordergrund und Hintergrundfarbe SCHWARZ,
für Weiß gilt beide Weiß oder Hintergrundfarbe  etwas Grau!


----------

